
Scoring a Baseball Game the Project Scoresheet Way [pdf] - edavis
https://web.archive.org/web/20120913192544/http://dcortesi.home.mindspring.com/scoring/scoring.pdf
======
edavis
The other documents referenced are here:

\-
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120417115049/http://dcortesi.h...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120417115049/http://dcortesi.home.mindspring.com/scoring/formhome.pdf)

\-
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120710174427/http://dcortesi.h...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120710174427/http://dcortesi.home.mindspring.com/scoring/formvisitor.pdf)

\-
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120417115055/http://dcortesi.h...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120417115055/http://dcortesi.home.mindspring.com/scoring/refcard.pdf)

